# Brewster Yard Haunt '07 Photos here... (finally)



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey all,
I hope the winter holidays are keeping you out of too much trouble. I got an e-mail today from someone named Cyd asking me why I hadn't put up my 2007 photos yet. Laziness had a lot to do with it, to be sure. 
There are a few really good ones in this batch, enjoy!

http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/halloween_07.html
Have a great "other holiday" everyone!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Amazing! Glad to finally see some pictures. The lab scene is incredible, VERY realistic and movie-set worthy.

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great pics. Excellent as always.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay the OUTtestines were DISGUSTINE...UGH!! My kid loved it though. How did you make the torso? It looks like greatstuff for the outside, but what holds it all up since it looks hallow inside? Do you allow people to roam around your yard? Or is there a designated path? It looks pretty open so i was just wondering..>THANKS


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks like it was another great year. Terrific work Kevin.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

As always, one of the favorites! Great stuff and the detail seems to get better each year. What I wouldn't do for a space like that to work with. Great job, as usual!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

You do really great work, I love it all.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Great looking haunt.Man I haven't been to Brewster in forever!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice Haunt...
Some of your props are real cool!!
nice graveyard too


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hey turtle2778, thought you might find this interesTINE*



turtle2778 said:


> Okay the OUTtestines were DISGUSTINE...UGH!! My kid loved it though. How did you make the torso? It looks like greatstuff for the outside, but what holds it all up since it looks hallow inside? Do you allow people to roam around your yard? Or is there a designated path? It looks pretty open so i was just wondering..>THANKS


Thanks Turtle! 
The torso is just rolled chicken wire covered in "duck" tape covered in great stuff and spray paint. I cut a hole in the chest and put in a stainless steel bowl for our sausage casing and (fake) blood mixture. One year we had a cow heart to disect, it was a real crowd pleaser. We found out that they don't sell them around here because of mad cow. 
The head is a mask we bought and I cast my hands and arms with heavy duty aluminum foil and then filled the foil with great stuff. The victim is over 7feet long lying down!
Our haunt is pretty open, it is 100' x 150' of flat ground with our graveyard on one side and torture chamber, swamp and lab on the other.

sorry to get back to you so late


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

great job as always! its always fun to look at your pics every year


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, you really have an amazing set up. Great yard, great house.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I love you set up...the house and grounds are a perfect backdrop for your great props. Pillars of pain RULE


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I just love your tombstones. Fabulous work!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I also love the tombstones, did you make them all? Awesome haunt!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow nice job!

your site's amazing... infact I'm working on the grave grabber project right now. thanks a lot


----------



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

nice Haunt!!! i love all the details exspecialy in the lab. im hoping to make a lab that looks alot like yours this year.

very nice


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Man, I love your haunt. I saw the video of your haunt on HGTV on your website. Thats great. It cool to see t.v. give home haunters some credit.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Your details are amazing. I thought I had a nice looking yard but nothing like this. I for sure am going to have to step up my game.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Kevin - that was a really enjoyable slide show... your yard is a great setting. I laughed at the doll house - how warped is that! Your neighbors must think your nuts!

Great job!
Edw


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

edwood saucer said:


> Hey Kevin - that was a really enjoyable slide show... your yard is a great setting. I laughed at the doll house - how warped is that! Your neighbors must think your nuts!
> 
> Great job!
> Edw


Yes they do, Ed, they really do...
Thanks for the great comments everyone!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for bumping this!

AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!

I can't decide which part I liked better...the autopsy, the playhouse of doom, or the torture chamber! Very nice work!


----------



## thegothicprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

I really am impressed with your potions lab. Very well done.


----------

